# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Ηλεκτρονικά KIT

## nitako

Γεια χαρά! Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν έχετε φτιάξει ποτέ κάποιο κιτ 
και εάν είστε ευχαριστημένοι με τις εταιρίες που τα βγάζουν 
(εννοώ αν δουλεύουν , αν σας δυσκόλεψαν στην κατασκευή τους κτλ)

Ξέρω την Smart kit ,Κemo και C&A υπάρχουν και άλλες εταιρείες για κιτ?

Thanks!

----------


## moutoulos

Κώστα ... δεν ξέρεις την σημαντικότερη εταιρεία. θα σου παραθέσω τα ΚΙΤ με σειρά αξιοπιστίας (πρώτο καλύτερο).

α) Velleman
Β) C&A
γ) και ακολουθούν όλα τα υπόλοιπα,

  Καλά για SmartKit ούτε λόγος απο τα χειρότερα που υπάρχουν 
(τουλάχιστον μέχρι και πρίν τέσσερα χρόνια, μετά δεν ξαναπήρα).

----------


## Giannis511

Για μένα τα κιτ της Velleman είναι τα μόνα που αξίζουν.Όσα είχα φτιάξει έστω και με λειτουργικά μικροπροβλήματα δουλεύουν ικανοποιητικά καλά.Επίσης, τα ελληνικά ηλεκτρονικά (Smart Kit και TELE μίκτες και λοιπά) είναι παράδείγματα προς αποφυγήν.Το μόνο κιτ της Smart που μου δούλεψε καλούτσικα πριν 2 χρόνια ήταν ένας πομπός FM 4 βατ και αυτό μετά από ώρες προσπάθειας συντονισμού.

----------


## amiga

Εμένα οι πομποί της smart kit 4 , 15 και 25W δούλευαν αλλά όχι και ικανοποιητικά. Τσούλαγαν είχαν αρμονικές και 10 τριμεράκια συντονισμού ο καθένας.
Οι δε 2 και 10 W της C&A δεν μου δούλεψαν ποτέ! Παρ ότι με το μάτι φαίνονταν και ίσος είναι ΠΟΛΥ ποιο ποιοτικά από της smart kit. 
Αυτά που μου έχουν δουλέψει τέλεια είναι της Nuova Elettornica.

----------


## electron

Eμένα amiga αυτό των 15watts της smart δεν μου δουλεψε ποτέ σωστά και γενικά τα rf της εν λόγω εταιρίας ήταν προβληματικά.

----------


## leosedf

Προβληματικά δε λές τίποτα, ο πομπός 4 βάττ τον συντόνιζα στους 104.2 (περίμενα πρώτα να ζεσταθεί λίγο) και μετα απο ενα πεντάλεπτο η συχνότητα εκπομπής ήταν 105.5(τα πήρες όλα κι έφυγες)

Μόνο κάτι μικρά κυκλωματάκια της smart (αυτά που αναβοσβήνουν ενα δυο LED) λειτουργούν σωστά.

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά είπαμε ... μόνο *Velleman*  με κλειστά μάτια, τα υπόλοιπα (δεν είναι όλα σκάρτα), 
θέλουν ψάξιμο.

----------


## radioamateur

Iσως τα κιτ της NUOVA ELETTRONICA να μην ειναι ευρεως γνωστα στην Ελλαδα αλλα προσωπικα εχω μεινει απολυτα ευχαριστημενος δεδομενου ότι το σχετικο περιοδικο της ιδιας εταιρειας παρεχει παντα την απαιτουμενη τεχνικη θεωρητικη υποστηριξη αλλα και η πραγματικα υψηλη ποιότητα υλικων.
Πολλα δε παρεμφερή σχεδια της ιταλικης ΝUOVA ELETTRONICA εχω βρει κατα καιρους σε ελληνικο περιοδικο όπως για παραδειγμα το περιφημο & πλεον δημοφιλες Linear των 200 watts FM μαζι με σχετικό φιλτρο αποκοπης αρμονικων πανω στο οποιο εχουν γινει πολλες παραλλαγες με blw78, mrf317, blx15, blw96, bly88, blv25 τις οποίες έχουν πειραματιστει κατα καιρους πολλοί ερασιτεχνες των FM, όπως επισης το πανισχυρο τροφοδοτικο των 20Α & το pll της "ιταλιδας" εταιρειας.

----------


## amiga

Τα οποία κάποιοι Έλληνες κατασκευαστές πουλάνε και για επαγγελματικά εδώ και χρόνια!

----------


## radioamateur

Η κρίση χτύπησε την πόρτα του δημοφιλούς περιοδικού NUOVA ELETTRONICA εκδότη του δημοφιλέστερου ιταλικού περιοδικού στο χώρο των ηλεκτρονικών και κατασκευαστή των δημοφιλέστερων kit διεθνώς.
Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει ότι αναφέρει ο παρακάτω σύνδεσμος αλλά φαίνεται ότι τέλος 

http://procedureconcorsuali.giustizia.it/info/3150

αλλά φαίνεται εν μέρει το προαναγγελθέν τέλος μέσω της συνέντευξης του εκδότη

http://it.emcelettronica.com/3domand...va-elettronica

κάποιοι στο internet μιλάνε για fallimento

https://forum.termometropolitico.it/...a-operosa.html

Εδώ μιλάμε για ηλεκτρονικά σχέδια που μεγάλωσαν γεννεές που αναδημοσιεύθηκαν και σε ελληνικά περιοδικά.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuova_Elettronica

Βάσει του παραπάνω συνδέσμου με τον αριθμό 250 έκλεισε οριστικά η έκδοση του περιοδικού, στις 14 Νοεμβρίου 2013 το Δικαστήριο της Μπολόνια ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία πτώχευσης. 
Ακόμα ένας μύθος πέρασε στην ιστορία.

 :Sad:

----------

SV1EDG (25-10-14)

----------


## chip

κάποτε (δεκαετίες 60-70-80... ) τα KIT έγινα δημοφιλή γιατί μπορούσες να κατασκευάσεις κάτι αρκετά ή πολυ ποιο φθηνά από το να το πάρεις έτοιμο... ύστερα είχες τη δυνατότητα να το επισκευάσεις αν χαλάσει....
τα τελευταία χρόνια αυτό αντιστράφηκε και έγιναν πολύ ποιο ακριβά από το να πάρεις κάτι έτοιμο ενώ έχασαν και τη δυνατότητα να επισκευάζονται πολλά από αυτά....
κρίμα.... οι εταιρίες φαίνεται οτι θέλουν πολύ μεγάλα περιθόρια κέρδους ενώ πλέον χρησιμοποιούν και μικροελεγκτές οι οποίοι όμως δεν είναι στο μοντέλο Open source... έτσι δεν θα κερδίσεις τίποτα από ένα KΙΤ και αν κάψεις τον μικροελεγκτή ίσως τον βρείς δύσκολα ή πανάκριβα... Αντίθετα εταιρίες όπως η Ada Fruite πάνε αντίθετα σε αυτό το κλίμα και φαίνεται να πηγαίνουν καλά με τα έξυπνα open source ΚΙΤ τους... 
αλλήθεια αν στο κατάστημα της γειτονίας σας προσφέρονταν με 10 ευρώ ή λιγο παραπάνω ένα arduino ΚΙT με οδηγίες συναρμολόγησης και οδηγίες πως να το κάνεται να δουλέψει θα του γυρνούσατε χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη την πλάτη?
Επίσης στην ευρώπη πιστεύω έχει κάνει μεγάλη ζημιά η μάλλον παράνομη κυκλοφορία των περισσότερων ΚΙΤ αφού κανονικά απαιτείται CE για την κυκλοφορία τους (Η Velleman νομίζω βάζει CE πλέον)

οπότε.... φυσική εξέλιξη η καταστροφή της αγοράς των ΚΙΤ (ιδιαίτερα στην Ευρώπη πιστεύω)

----------


## draco1

Εδώ για κατέβασμα του* nuova elettornica*

----------


## chipakos-original

> Εδώ για κατέβασμα του* nuova elettornica*



Κρίμα δεν λειτουργεί ο σύνδεσμος.

----------


## SRF

Σε εμενα πάντως δουλεύει!

----------


## dovegroup

> κάποτε (δεκαετίες 60-70-80... ) τα KIT έγινα δημοφιλή γιατί μπορούσες να κατασκευάσεις κάτι αρκετά ή πολυ ποιο φθηνά από το να το πάρεις έτοιμο... ύστερα είχες τη δυνατότητα να το επισκευάσεις αν χαλάσει....
> τα τελευταία χρόνια αυτό αντιστράφηκε και έγιναν πολύ ποιο ακριβά από το να πάρεις κάτι έτοιμο ενώ έχασαν και τη δυνατότητα να επισκευάζονται πολλά από αυτά....
> κρίμα.... οι εταιρίες φαίνεται οτι θέλουν πολύ μεγάλα περιθόρια κέρδους ενώ πλέον χρησιμοποιούν και μικροελεγκτές οι οποίοι όμως δεν είναι στο μοντέλο Open source... έτσι δεν θα κερδίσεις τίποτα από ένα KΙΤ και αν κάψεις τον μικροελεγκτή ίσως τον βρείς δύσκολα ή πανάκριβα... Αντίθετα εταιρίες όπως η Ada Fruite πάνε αντίθετα σε αυτό το κλίμα και φαίνεται να πηγαίνουν καλά με τα έξυπνα open source ΚΙΤ τους... 
> αλλήθεια αν στο κατάστημα της γειτονίας σας προσφέρονταν με 10 ευρώ ή λιγο παραπάνω ένα arduino ΚΙT με οδηγίες συναρμολόγησης και οδηγίες πως να το κάνεται να δουλέψει θα του γυρνούσατε χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη την πλάτη?
> Επίσης στην ευρώπη πιστεύω έχει κάνει μεγάλη ζημιά η μάλλον παράνομη κυκλοφορία των περισσότερων ΚΙΤ αφού κανονικά απαιτείται CE για την κυκλοφορία τους (Η Velleman νομίζω βάζει CE πλέον)
> 
> οπότε.... φυσική εξέλιξη η καταστροφή της αγοράς των ΚΙΤ (ιδιαίτερα στην Ευρώπη πιστεύω)



Τώρα έβαλες πολύ...δύσκολα...για δυνατούς λύτες, και δεν την βλέπω!
Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τα φθηνά κιτ φίλτατε!
Να το πάρουμε από την αρχή.
Εστω θέλεις να παράγεις ΚΙΤ...
Χρειάζεσαι τα παρακάτω μερικά σημαντικά, για την σημερινή ελληνική πραγματικότητα.
ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΠΙΚΙΚΙΝΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΙ...
1. Σχεδίαση αρκετά σημαντικού αριθμού προϊόντων και όχι αντιγραφή με αποκλειστική νόμιμη εκμετάλλευση τους από ομάδα ανθρώπων που λειτουργούν συλλογικά και είναι στην καλύτερη περίπτωση συνεταίροι.
2. Πολύ καλή συσκευασία αεροστεγώς ερμητικά κλειστή (λεπτομέρειες για τον χαώδη κόσμο των κιτάδων)
3. ΟΛΑ ROHS (Τουλάχιστον αν αγαπάς την ποιότητα)
4. Βιοτεχνικά τρεχάματα και CE (Βρέ πόσο τρέξιμο θέλει εντώ παραπάνω από οπουδήποτε σε ΕΕ)
5. Μονάδα κάθετης παραγωγής για την συναρμολόγηση τους - συσκευασία ή συνεργάτη ιδιοκτήτη. (Κατά προτίμηση εκτός της χώρας και όχι κινέζο την πάτησες!)
6. Τεχνική υποστήριξη (Για το ποιο απλό έως το ποιο σύνθετο και με πολύ καλό First level support)
7. Ευέλικτο φορολογικό καθεστώς (Ανύπαρκτο εδώ και μισό αιώνα που ζώ)
8. Φθηνά εργατικά αλλά όχι τόσο φθηνά...(Εγω αφεντικό πάω να ανοίξω μαγαζάκι ποιο δίπλα τώρα που εχω το Clopy From You Know How και τους μεταπωλητές θα δείς που δεν μου δίνεις 3000 ευρώ ρε @#$%%^^που υποτίθεται βγάζεις τα τρελά φράγκα από μένα....το δαιμόνιο της φυλής!) 
9. Αξιόπιστες πηγές και επίσης φθηνές (Όχι κινέζους, στοκατζήδες  και λιανέμπορες).
10. Καλό δικηγόρο για τους παραπάνω βλέπε 8 & όσους επίσης θα σε αντιγράψουν τους κινέζους μην τους υπολογίζεις θα χάσεις επίσης για τους ψυχοπαθείς που δεν κατανοούν την έννοια κιτ και νομίζουν ότι τους παντρεύτηκες για 10 ευρώ!
Αυτά για αρχή και σε καμμιά περίπτωση όπως λές με 10 ευρώ δεν βγαίνει τόσο χαμηλά με το φορολογικό καθεστώς εδώ και πολλά άλλα...

----------


## chipakos-original

> Σε εμενα πάντως δουλεύει!



Ναι ναι όλα καλά. Ηταν παροδικό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## draco1

> Κρίμα δεν λειτουργεί ο σύνδεσμος.



Μόλις τεσταρα το λινκ και ειναι οκ,  γιατί δεν σου δουλεύει; μήπως έχει πρόβλημα ο browzer; καποιο πρόσθετο μήπως δεν σε αφήνει; μήπως όταν προσπάθησες να μπεις έκαναν τίποτε συντήρηση στον server;  για δες το

----------


## Vazaki

Προσωπικά έχω εμπειρια απο Velleman και συγκεκριμένα: κιτ απομακρυσμένου ελέγχου συσκευής μεσω τηλεφώνου.
Το κυκλωματάκι δουλεύει τουλάχιστον μια δεκαετία χωρις κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Τώρα το είδα το νήμα...
Θέλει κανείς όλα τα Nuova από το 1 ως το 250?
Τα έχω, μαζί με κάτι έξτρα που έχουν σκανάρει.

----------

ezizu (10-02-16)

----------


## lepouras

Γιώργο τα έχεις σκαναρισμένα?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Σκαναρισμένα αλλά όχι από μένα, από Ιταλό, αλλά είναι πλήρες.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Τώρα το είδα το νήμα...
> Θέλει κανείς όλα τα Nuova από το 1 ως το 250?
> Τα έχω, μαζί με κάτι έξτρα που έχουν σκανάρει.



τα θέλω στο αρχείο μου,ευχαριστώ.. :Biggrin:

----------


## elektronio

> τα θέλω στο αρχείο μου,ευχαριστώ..



Περίμενε λίγο, θα φροντίσει ο Λέπουρας να μπούνε μαζί με τα άλλα....   :Wink:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> τα θέλω στο αρχείο μου,ευχαριστώ..



Τώρα τα έχεις  :Wink:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Περίμενε λίγο, θα φροντίσει ο Λέπουρας να μπούνε μαζί με τα άλλα....



Ναι αν είναι να δώσω λινκ να μπούνε κάπου ευχαρίστως!

----------


## elektronio

> Ναι αν είναι να δώσω λινκ να μπούνε κάπου ευχαρίστως!



 στείλε ΠΜ να ενημερωθούμε και όσο για τον Λέπουρα καραδοκεί... στείλε και σ΄ αυτόν.

----------


## ezizu

> Τώρα το είδα το νήμα...
> Θέλει κανείς όλα τα Nuova από το 1 ως το 250?
> Τα έχω, μαζί με κάτι έξτρα που έχουν σκανάρει.



Γιώργο και εμένα με ενδιαφέρουν.

----------


## sot1

καλησπερα
 με ενδιαφερουν και εμενα , αν δεν ειναι προβλημα....
Σωτηρης

----------


## SeAfasia

> Τώρα τα έχεις



ευχαριστώ φίλος.. :Biggrin:

----------


## sot1

GiwrgosTH 
σε ευχαριστω πολυ , μενω υποχρεος
Σωτηρης

----------


## billisj

Giwrgo TH με ενδιαφερουν και εμενα ...!!!

----------


## 347

τα θελω και εγω ευχαριστω

----------


## SeAfasia

δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω τα τεύχη από 1ο μέχρι το 167....
κάτι δεν κάνω καλά ή υπάρχει θέμα; :Biggrin:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω τα τεύχη από 1ο μέχρι το 167....
> κάτι δεν κάνω καλά ή υπάρχει θέμα;



Από το google drive? Κατέβασε το zip που είναι εύκολο!

----------

SeAfasia (10-02-16)

----------


## Prithan

Γιώργο μπορώ να τα έχω και εγώ τα αρχεία?

----------


## Garfield

Αν είναι εύκολο θα ήθελα και εγώ τα αρχεία. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## γάτος

Να παρακαλέσω κι εγώ το Γιώργο, να μου περάσει τα αρχεία.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## finos

Με ενδιαφέρουν κι μένα

----------


## SV2HIA

Γιώργο TH εάν δεν σου κάνει κόπο, ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ 2

Καλησπέρα, 

Θα ήθελα και εγώ αυτά τα αρχεία εαν δεν σου κάνει κόπο. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Νομίζω τα πήρατε όλοι, αλλά παρακαλώ όποιος θέλει το zip ας αφήσει εδώ μήνυμα, γιατί με τα πμ χάνω την μπάλα!

----------

γάτος (11-02-16)

----------


## apilot

Εγώ που δεν έχω το λινκ μήπως μπορεί να  μου το στείλει κάποιος.
 Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## KOKAR

Γιωργο ενα λινκ παρακαλώ....

----------


## maouna

> Για μένα τα κιτ της Velleman είναι τα μόνα που αξίζουν.Όσα είχα φτιάξει έστω και με λειτουργικά μικροπροβλήματα δουλεύουν ικανοποιητικά καλά.Επίσης, τα ελληνικά ηλεκτρονικά (Smart Kit και TELE μίκτες και λοιπά) είναι παράδείγματα προς αποφυγήν.Το μόνο κιτ της Smart που μου δούλεψε καλούτσικα πριν 2 χρόνια ήταν ένας πομπός FM 4 βατ και αυτό μετά από ώρες προσπάθειας συντονισμού.



επισης πολυ καλο ειναι και το pll της smartkit..ωστοσο στοιχοιζει 67 ευρω λεει.ειναι πανακριβο. εφτιαξα δικη μου πλακετα διπλης οψης γιαυτο το πλλ παρεα με ταλαντωτη 4mW πανω απο 7 ευρω δεν πηγε.το αποτελεσμα πολυ ικανοποιητικο.
 ο πομπος fm 4 watt ηταν ο πρωτος πομπος που εφτιαξα.περα απο τη χαρα οτι βγηκες για πρωτη φορα δεν εχει να προσφερει τιποτα.τσουλαει ,δυσκολος στο συντονισμο ,ακουγοσουν και σε κανα 2-3 αλλες συχνοτητες κανενα μπαφερ.κανενα φιλτρο.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Υπάρχουν  κι'  αυτά  http://papatheou.gr/kit-kataskeuon/p-and-l-electronics

----------


## geoxst

*GiwrgosTH* 
 αν δε σου κάνει κόπο τα θέλω και εγώ.
ευχαριστώ

----------


## dovegroup

Γιώργο και Θύμιο αν δεν σας ταλαιπωρώ θα τα ήθελα και εγώ αυτά.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## lepouras

αν και έβαλα στο βασικό λινκ του googldrive  τα τεύχη του nuova elettronica από το googledrive του Γιώργου, άργησα να δω αυτό το θέμα και δεν σκέφτηκα να σας βάλω και το λινκ για το zip. ε τώρα σας το έβαλα για να μην λαλήσετε τον Γιώργο τουλάχιστον όσοι έχετε το βασικό λινκ του elector. 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...327#post750327
οπότε όσοι έχετε το λινκ (ή στο google drive σας τον φάκελο) του ελέκτορ. θα δείτε μέσα ένα text  με το λινκ.
φυσικά αν δεν έχει πρόβλημα και ο Γιώργος για την πράξη αυτή. 
Γιώργο αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα πες μου και το αφαιρώ.

----------

GiwrgosTH (12-02-16)

----------


## Spirtos

Αν είναι εύκολο θα ήθελα και εγώ το link παρακαλώ.

----------


## chipakos-original

Παιδιά αν είναι εύκολο το θέλω κι εγώ αυτό το Link.Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## street

και εγω παιδια  :Biggrin: 
ΑΚΥΡΟ τωρα το ειδα ... :Rolleyes: 




> οπότε όσοι έχετε το λινκ (ή στο google drive σας τον φάκελο) του ελέκτορ. θα δείτε μέσα ένα text  με το λινκ.



οποτε οκ  :Wink:

----------


## Panoss

Ρε παιδιά, αφού υπάρχει λινκ με όλα τα τεύχη, δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπεται αλλά λογικά αν δεν επιτρεπόταν δεν θα υπήρχε.
Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα σβήστε το:
http://www.rsp-italy.it/Electronics/...20Elettronica/

----------


## lepouras

> Ρε παιδιά, αφού υπάρχει λινκ με όλα τα τεύχη, δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπεται αλλά λογικά αν δεν επιτρεπόταν δεν θα υπήρχε.
> Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα σβήστε το:
> http://www.rsp-italy.it/Electronics/...20Elettronica/



ε έβαλα και αυτό το λινκ μέσα στο text που έβαλα και το λινκ του Γιώργου. όποιο θέλετε χρησιμοποιήστε :Biggrin: 

έβαλα και ένα με το λινκ του τορεντ για το ελεκτορ. :Rolleyes:

----------


## chipakos-original

Ευχαριστώ το Γιώργο για το Link αλλα λίγο πριν ολοκληρωθεί το κατέβασμα έπεσε ο Server και έβγαλε αυτό το μύνημα *Error (429)*This account's links are generating too much traffic and have been temporarily disabled!

Θα παρακαλούσα αν είναι εύκολο .........Thanks

----------


## apilot

Και εγώ προσπάθησα 3 φορές. Το ίδιο πρόβλημα με σένα.

----------


## street

> Ρε παιδιά, αφού υπάρχει λινκ με όλα τα τεύχη, δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπεται αλλά λογικά αν δεν επιτρεπόταν δεν θα υπήρχε.
> Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα σβήστε το:
> http://www.rsp-italy.it/Electronics/...20Elettronica/



το δικο μας ζιπ ειναι μεταφρασμενο στα ελληνικα  :Tongue2:  .... ( αστειευομαι   :Biggrin:  )  
παρεμπιπτοντως  πολυ καλο σιτε εχει και αλλα ενδιαφεροντα περιοδικα , εχει και το  ελεκτορ αλλα εως 1985 , καπου ειχα διαβασει εδω?  για ποσα χρονια  ισχυουν πνευματικα δικαιωματα  σε περιοδικα και τυπο μονο ! νομιζω 10  χρονια  ? ... 

καλο σαββατοκυριακο παιδια  :Smile:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Βγάζει error 429 λόγω traffic  :Sad:

----------


## street

τσ ποτ@νας γινετε ?  :Lol:

----------


## chipakos-original

Είχα κατεβάσει κοντά 4 γίγα και διακόπηκε το άτιμο. Θα προσπαθήσω άλλη στιγμή ξανά.

----------


## chipakos-original

Ολα καλά ολοκληρώθηκε. Στα 5 gigaμου έκανε ένα σταμάτημα αλλά ευτυχώς το είδα εγκαίρως του έκανα συνέχιση και τελικά κατέβηκε. Και πάλι ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ELECTRONIC JUNK DEALER

P2150052.JPGολα ...αλλα πρεπη να τα σκαναρω..!!!!

----------


## elektronio

> P2150052.JPGολα ...αλλα πρεπη να τα σκαναρω..!!!!



Ε ναι πρέπει...

----------


## SV1EDG

> P2150052.JPGολα ...αλλα πρεπη να τα σκαναρω..!!!!



Ή πολύ καλή φωτογράφηση...

----------


## ELECTRONIC JUNK DEALER

*Free JPG to PDF Converter Software?????????????????????????????*

----------


## elektronio

> *Free JPG to PDF Converter Software?????????????????????????????*




Βάλτα κάπου σε jpg και θα σου κάνουμε Free μετατροπή.......

----------


## nestoras

> *Free JPG to PDF Converter Software?????????????????????????????*



PDF Creator.
Είναι freeware. Το κάνεις εγκατάσταση και εμφανίζεται σαν εικονικός εκτυπωτής στους εκτυπωτές σου. Ότι μπορείς να εκτυπώσεις από εκτυπωτή μπορείς να το εκτυπώσεις και με τον pdf creator.

----------

vasilllis (21-02-16)

----------


## chip

το libreoffice κάνει Pdf (μπορείς την σκαναρισμενη εικόνα να την κανεις εισαγωγή σε κενό έγγραφο και να αποθυκεύσεις σε pdf.

----------


## SV1EDG

> *Free JPG to PDF Converter Software?????????????????????????????*



Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει και free...

My Scans PRO, PDF Document Scanner v2.1.2

----------


## dovegroup

Παιδες εχει κατεβάσει κάποιος το NovElet από το link γιατί εχω δοκιμάσει αο 3 διαφορετικά μέρη με ότι browser πάρχει και δεν...κόβεται συνέχεια στο 70%-80%.

----------


## lepouras

αν εννοείς τα περιοδικά του Γιώργου, αν δεν κατεβαίνουν από το λινκ του dropbox που έχει δώσει κατέβασε τα από το λινκ του ελεκτορ.  τα έχει αποθηκευμένα σε pdf σε drive.

----------


## ezizu

Ούτε σε εμένα κατεβαίνουν από το link (dropbox) του Γιώργου.
 Κατεβάζει μέχρι περίπου 40% και κόβεται η λήψη.
 Γιάννη μπορείς να μου δώσεις το link του elektor;

----------


## lepouras

δεν το είχες πάρει εσύ? καλά δεν τρέχει κάτι στο στο ξανά στέλνω.

----------

ezizu (21-02-16)

----------


## apilot

Γιάννη στείλε και σε εμένα σε παρακαλώ το λινκ του Elektor.
Προσπάθησα αρκετές φορές από  το (dropbox)  μέχρι 30-50% κατεβάζει.
Σε ευχαριστώ για την ταλαιπωρία.

----------


## dovegroup

Να Παραγγείλω και εγώ το επίμαχο link μεσιέ Γιάννη?
Μερσί

----------


## lepouras

βρε παιδια. δεν το έχετε το λινκ? από το επίμαχο θέμα? 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...=76302&page=15

μέσα στο λινκ αν το ανοίξετε που σας είχα στείλει τότε θα δείτε ότι προστέθηκαν και άλλα πράγματα. το λινκ δεν αλλάζει. ότι προσθέτω το βλέπετε και όλοι. γιαυτό το έκανα έτσι για να μην χρειάζεται κάθε φορά να σας ξανά στέλνουμε καινούργιο λινκ. απλά θα βγαίνει ανακοίνωση και θα τα βλέπετε μέσα.


http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...=76302&page=17

----------


## elektronio

> *Free JPG to PDF Converter Software?????????????????????????????*




τελικά τι έγινε με αυτά; τα έχεις σκανάρει; δεν μπορείς να ανεβάσεις κάπου τα jpg;

----------


## lepouras

όταν θα τα σκαναρει και τα ετοιμάσει θα με ειδοποιήσει να τα προσθέσουμε στο λινκ του ελεκτορ.

----------

